# Como funciona un Tiristor



## brazzoduro26 (Ene 10, 2012)

Buenas amigos, tengo un tiristor pero no sé como funciona. Alguien puede explicarme como funciona o como lo puedo aplicar?







Como puedo utilizar las K1 K2 G1 y G2???


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 10, 2012)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiristor

Google es tu amigo. Y la Wikipedia, también.

Saludos!


----------



## brazzoduro26 (Ene 10, 2012)

Es de suponer que si vine a este medio es para entender un poco más. Tengo entendido como funciona pero no comprendo el control de las variables G y K


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 10, 2012)

Hola Amigo, busca el datasheet del semiconductor. Ademas suele tener un esquema adosado en uno de los laterales.


----------



## Mauro555 (Ene 10, 2012)

amigo, soy novato en electrónica pero te lo puedo explicar mas o menos asi:
Este componente tiene 3 pines: ánodo, katodo y gatillo. No conduce en ninguno de los 2 sentidos, pero al aplicarle una VCC, como a un diodo común, para que trabaje en directa, queda preparado para recibir un pulso en el gatillo. Cuando recibe el pulso, a partir de ese momento comenzara a conducir de anodo a katodo y la única forma de interrumpirlo es cortando la corriente por el circuito. En forma inversa, por mas que le apliques un pulso de disparo jamas conducirá.

ESTRUCTURA INTERNA:
Esta formado por la unión de 2 TR (transistores) uno PNP y otro NPN con iguales características conectados de la siguiente manera:
En el momento de aplicarle una tensión en los extremos del circuito no circulara ninguna corriente y quedara en ese estado, siempre y cuando no se le inyecte una tensión en la base del TR NPN.
Una vez disparado en tiristor, por mas que se le saque el pulso que lo activa quedara conduciendo, al menos que se le corte la alimentación. A esta corriente se la llama CORRIENTE DE MANTENIMIENTO. (20mA aprox).

Espero que te sirva, ami me lo enseñaron de esa manera, cualquier consulta avisa. 

Saludos, Mauro.


----------



## powerful (Ene 10, 2012)

Amigo Mauro555, los tiristores tienen su desempeño en ac y el disparo es por I de gate no por volt de gate, hay una curvita muy interesante entre Ig Versus VAK la corriente de mantenimiento,Ih, dependerá de la potencia del tiristor,lease SCR, lo del forista brazzoduro 26 son dos scr en un solo  pack, son de potencia, se les puede colocar enseriados como una rama de un puente de SCR´s o en antiparalelo para controlar las ambas alternancias , lo que hace un triac,.....se les activa con aislamiento óptico o con trafo de pulsos.


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 11, 2012)

acá te dejo los tipos de circuitos de disparo que existen : 

- DISPARO POR AMPLITUD
- DISPARO POR RED R-C SIMPLE
- DISPARO POR RED R-C DOBLE 
- DISPARO POR UJT( TRANSISTOR DE UNION UNIPOLAR, OSCILADOR DE RELAJACIÓN )

Ver el archivo adjunto 64770

Ver el archivo adjunto 64771


----------



## brazzoduro26 (Ene 11, 2012)

Muy buena las acotaciones, gracias a todos.! Ahora tengo una mejor perspectiva del asunto.!

Aqui tengo el esquema del modulo:





 Se supone que el 7 y el 4 son los gatillos de disparo? 

Cuando me hablan de un transistor NPN o PNP entiendo que por una compuerta (B) hago el disparo.
Comprendo que en el caso del módulo no circula la corriente y que el gate es la corriente de disparo. (B en el caso del TR).

Con los esquemas que me presenta neukelkm puedo realizar los disparos pero no comprendo bien como realizarlo. 

Esquema encontrado en al web que coloco para entender a fondo:





Mi pregunta es como realizo el disparo..?


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 12, 2012)

> Mi pregunta es como realizo el disparo..?



O_O brazzoduro26 .. si lees el post de arriba veras que te adjunte los tipos de disparo que hay


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2012)

brazzoduro26 dijo:


> ..........Mi pregunta es como realizo el disparo..?



Y mi respuesta es disparo como para realizar *¿ Que cosa ?*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola Amigo, puedes implementar algo asi, ademas debes cuidar que cualquier cosa que conectes quedara a chasis vivo!!!


----------



## brazzoduro26 (Ene 12, 2012)

neukelkm dijo:


> acá te dejo los tipos de circuitos de disparo que existen :
> 
> - DISPARO POR AMPLITUD
> - DISPARO POR RED R-C SIMPLE
> ...



Como hago para adaptar G1 y G2 en alguno de estos esquemas? K1 y K2 como quedan en el modulo?

Disculpen mi ignorancia, por medio de sus respuestas es que he ido entendiendo. Gracias:!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

T circuito brazzoduro al fin y al cabo es un triac!

son 2 tiristores en antiparalelo activados al mismo tiempo...es un triac...

Por otro lado, sólo powerful respondió bastante bien a la pregunta, incluyendo la corriente de disparo, y la de mantenimiento


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 12, 2012)

el triac es igual que el scr solo que son dos en antiparalelo como ya se dijo... funciona en ambos ciclos de la señal... sus cumpuertas deben estar activadas por un mismo circuito de disparo... a menos que te interese tener un angulo de disparo para el semiciclo positivo y otro para el negativo... pero no es el caso... asi que debes activarlos juntos... te recomiendo que utilizes el disparo por red RC doble ya que es mas estable...


----------



## brazzoduro26 (Ene 12, 2012)

Perfecto amigos, ya estoy comprendiendo... En el caso que utilice el RC doble como hago para saber los valores de los componentes? las R, C y los demás...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2012)

Amigo, puedes conectarlo asi. Y recuerda que todo lo que conectes quedara con chasis vivo.


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 12, 2012)

r1 es para que cuando el potenciometro este en minimo ( 0 ) no se provoque un corto... r2 es un potenciometro para ajustar el angulo de disparo... y r3 y los dos capacitores se deben calcular con unas formulas que estan disponibles en la red... te recomiendo que te descarges el libro de maloney de electronica industrial... creo que en ese libro estan las formulas


----------



## powerful (Ene 13, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/f/683/tiristoresantiparalelo.jpg/
Esto te puede servir lo encontre en el FORO


----------



## powerful (Ene 13, 2012)

V2 representa el pulso de disparo que debe estar sincronizado con la red, el ckto de disparo debe estar aislado de la red,....si utilizas el disparo con UJT de los post anteriores donde vá R1 (B1) iría V2,....el aislamiento y sincronismo del ckto de disparo lo consigues con un rectificador de onda completa(sin condensador de filtro) que alimente al zener Dz y a Rz,.....puedes utilizar un trafo de: 15Vac.....24Vac/0.5A o menos ,diodo puente de 1A ,  el clásico UJT( 2n2646),Dz:10V/1W ,Rz:330 Ohm/1W , Re(pot):100KOhm/1W , Ce: 0.1uF/16V ,R2:220 Ohm/0.5W

Yo utilizo el C.I. TCA785 para los disparos de triacs y scr
Suerte


----------



## brazzoduro26 (Ene 15, 2012)

Perfecto..! De verdad que gracias compañeros. Me ha servido de mucha ayuda este material que han aportado. Ya logre aprender a utilizar el modúlo SCR los del G y el K. La mayoría de los disparadores son iguales. En los mismos datasheet encuentras los disparadores. De verdad que agradezco su ayuda compañeros. Saludos a todos los colaboradores de verdad que esta de pelos.. Cuando termine el proyecto que estoy realizando lo voy a subir para mostrarlo a todos. Saludos.!


----------

